# Allie's eyes



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a very sweet,happy foster named Allie who is only 6-8 years old. She has cataracts and I would like to raise money so she could have surgery on one eye. The surgery costs around $1000.00. You can see her on SCMR website www.scmradoption.com, she is called Alice, but I call her Allie. You can donate thru pay pal from the website, just put in the box "message to the seller" for Allies eye surgery or you can add 10 cents to the donation and they will know its for Allie. (exp. $10.10) also your donation is tax deductible. If anyone is looking for a great dog, Allie is very sweet with a cute personality and she is happy, happy, happy. She loves her flossies and playing with her foster brother and sisters. She is very smart and is already 95% house trained, she will use pads and go outside. She came from a puppy mill around 3 months ago.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Cindy, thank you for taking care of these precious animals. I just made a donation. I'm so very sorry that I wasn't able to do more. I'm not working right now and things are beginning to get very tight here. I hope Allie will be able to have her surgery. SM'ers are the greatest!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I want her!!! What a precious little soul ~ :wub: 

She's far too young, like our DJ, to live a life of darkness. 

You bet I'll donate. I can't think of a better cause. 

So you go girlfriend!!! :sHa_banana: 

Also, I'm sure you have already checked, but I know in this area of the world, it wasn't much more to do both eyes. 
The majority, of the cost, was for one eye, with a fraction of the cost added for a second. Check on that, and perhaps
we can collect enough for both these precious eyes. 

I believe Raul's total estimate, from beginning to end was over 5K for one eye, and $1500 for the second eye. He was not a good
candidate though. But DJ was. And it was awesome. DJ is the same age as your Allie ~ :wub2:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Debbie,
Yes if we get enough in donations I would love to do both eyes


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 8 2010, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871224


> Oh, I want her!!! What a precious little soul ~ :wub:
> 
> She's far too young, like our DJ, to live a life of darkness.
> 
> ...



You have to shop around and see who will give you rescue discounts. We got both eyes done on D.J. for $3,000. Bron did a great job of going back and forth between vets and got one to give her a great discount. Best of luck to this cute girl. What a differance it is when they can see again. Has she been evaluated to see if she is a good candidate?? You might want to have the initial tests done to check that before getting the money for the surgery. I think it was $700 to have D.J.'s eyes checked twice to be sure he would gain anything from the surgery. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Cindy - I gave a donation and did the .10 thing since it's Pay Pal. Really hoping that you can raise enough for the surgery. I keep thinking about DJ/Sol and what a difference it made. Good luck and thanks for all you do. :grouphug:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Our ophthalmologist gives us a 40% rescue discount. I am going to make an appointment to have her evaluated, one eye is much worse then the other. When we had Maddies . one eye done it was 1200 and when we had Tommys eyes done (both) it was 1800. The pre surgery evaluation is 170.00, which I donate. We only have one ophthalmologist in this area, but he is great.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon, little beauty.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jan 8 2010, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871248


> Our ophthalmologist gives us a 40% rescue discount. I am going to make an appointment to have her evaluated, one eye is much worse then the other. When we had Maddies . one eye done it was 1200 and when we had Tommys eyes done (both) it was 1800. The pre surgery evaluation is 170.00, which I donate. We only have one ophthalmologist in this area, but he is great.[/B]



That sounds like a great price for this surgery. Sadly, the longer the dog has had the cataracts the worse it gets and may not be able to do much. I hope the one eye at least can be done. Keep us informed. Hugs,Edie


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jan 8 2010, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871223


> Cindy, thank you for taking care of these precious animals. I just made a donation. I'm so very sorry that I wasn't able to do more. I'm not working right now and things are beginning to get very tight here. I hope Allie will be able to have her surgery. SM'ers are the greatest![/B]



Thank you, Lynn-every little bit helps :ThankYou:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 8 2010, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871246


> Hi Cindy - I gave a donation and did the .10 thing since it's Pay Pal. Really hoping that you can raise enough for the surgery. I keep thinking about DJ/Sol and what a difference it made. Good luck and thanks for all you do. :grouphug:[/B]



Thank you, Sue :ThankYou:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just made a donation for this sweet little girl. Please keep us updated!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Crisse, Darla and Fallon made a donation for Allie, too.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Count us is - hugs to Allie!

Sweetness, Tessa and Maggie


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your donations-Allie is worth it she is a great dog, she deserves the gift of sight
Hugs,
Cindy :ThankYou:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Just added my bit. I hope she is able to see well soon.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jan 10 2010, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871986


> Just added my bit. I hope she is able to see well soon.[/B]


Thank you, Reva


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Allie is sooooo sweet... Harry, Teddy, and Benny sent a donation. This beautiful little
girl deserves to see well again. I hope that everything works out for her. 

Debbie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

The girls and I just donated too. I hope you reach your goal. 
Please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you Debbie and Jane. Earlier today we were up to 150.00. Allie is so sweet and she is really learning to be a dog. She has learned to play with her foster brothers and sisters and loves it She likes to collect all the toys and flossies and put them in her bed and then lay on top of them. When she gets excited she will start jumping up and down, its so funny.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki sent in a donation, and so did I. Please keep us posted. Sweet doggie!

Oh, and I also friended you on Facebook and put a link to SCMR on my FB page!

- Suzan


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Bumping this up for sweet Allie.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 11 2010, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872416


> Nikki sent in a donation, and so did I. Please keep us posted. Sweet doggie!
> 
> Oh, and I also friended you on Facebook and put a link to SCMR on my FB page!
> 
> - Suzan[/B]


Thank you Suzan and Nikki


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

We have 311.10 now! Thank you everyone, we're getting there


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Cindy, if you care to put a post on your facebook page about Allie, I'll cut and paste it to my FB page.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 13 2010, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873074


> Cindy, if you care to put a post on your facebook page about Allie, I'll cut and paste it to my FB page.[/B]


Ok, thank you


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

bumping up


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jan 15 2010, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873911


> bumping up[/B]


As a result of putting it on Facebook, my sister and my ex husband (he is a friend) sent in some $$. I hope you raised some more, too.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Good luck to sweet Allie. Bogie sends some $$ and kisses to her.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your donations, we are up to 380.00!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

We now have 480.00, we are getting there!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Donated from my healthy girls, Lexie and Krystal. :Happy_Dance: This sweet baby needs her eye surgery. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jan 23 2010, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876757


> Donated from my healthy girls, Lexie and Krystal. :Happy_Dance: This sweet baby needs her eye surgery. :wub:[/B]


I donated tonight, too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:ThankYou: for the beautiful donation thank you card. It came today and put a big smile on my face seeing that cutie pie on the front. :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump....Just $5.00 a person would make a difference if everyone contributed.


----------



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

Luna and I donated as well...best of luck to beautiful Allie!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you, everyone


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 23 2010, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876777


> :ThankYou: for the beautiful donation thank you card. It came today and put a big smile on my face seeing that cutie pie on the front. :wub:[/B]


Yes, it's beautiful.
xoxoxox


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

We are now up to 811.10, we're getting there! The cost of surgery has gone up its now 1100-1500 for one eye. We had Allies pre surgery appointment and Dr. Strubbe says she is a great candidate for surgery. She has a 90% long term success rate. :ThankYou:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

We may have enough for Allie to get both eyes done! A friend of the family that is going to adopt her has donated a large amount--just waiting for the check to arrive, it was mailed today. Hopefully everything works out. Oh, and I told her about this forum and gave her the info on all the vendors here.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow! o Wow!
I donated a little tonight - it was the first that I saw.
It sounds like Allie is in for a very Happy Ending .. I hope everything works out!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What great news. :chili: You have to keep us posted and hoping Allie's new mom will join the forum and share her adventures with Allie. Have my fingers crossed for the surgery. :wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Oh, Yea! Make sure you keep us up to date on Allie's surgery and recovery! Hugs and kisses to her and the family that's going to adopt her and the friend who made the big donation.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Allie is getting both eyes done on Feb. 24 at 730 am!! Thank you everyone who helped her. She also has her forever home and will be going to her new Mama and Dad about one month after surgery. She will have 3 Bichons as siblings, 2 sisters and a brother. Her new family lives a little over an hour from us. She is going to be a spoiled little girl. Her new Mama joined the forum but hasn't posted yet her name is Jayne.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Feb 16 2010, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886729


> Allie is getting both eyes done on Feb. 24 at 730 am!! Thank you everyone who helped her. She also has her forever home and will be going to her new Mama and Dad about one month after surgery. She will have 3 Bichons as siblings, 2 sisters and a brother. Her new family lives a little over an hour from us. She is going to be a spoiled little girl. Her new Mama joined the forum but hasn't posted yet her name is Jayne.[/B]


YAY!!! What great news! And welcome, Jayne!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty: :cheer: :cheer: Both eyes and a new family !!! Terrific. :chili: She looks so different from her first photo..so much more of a spark to her and of course the pretty bow.  Praying that all goes well with the surgery and I do hope that Jayne joins us. It's so great when SM bands together to help these sweeties and makes a difference in their quality of life. Thank you for taking such great care of Allie and letting us help her even in a small way. :you rock:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwww
i :wub: a happy ending.
I'll be waiting to hear how her surgery goes. She sure is a cutie!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:chili:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She looks gorgeous - I'm so happy about the surgery and her new family!!! :chili:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

What wonderful news!! Allie is a sweetheart!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We donated too,I hope she comes out of the surgery w/ flying colours. Such a sweet baby. Give her a hug and kiss for us.
Emily,Amber,Sasha,Bitsy,Rylee and their mommy.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know if this is the place to do this because I'm new here. My name is Jayne and I am Allie's new Mom.. I will be able to have her home with me this coming Saturday, and I am so thrilled to be able to give her a loving forever home.. What I especially want to say is a huge thank you to everyone who saw worth in this little girl and donated so she could see again.. This is a priceless gift, and one that will be forever remembered by our family.. I am truly honored to call you all friends.. And to Cindy, you are a special blessing to all of us, and to all the little ones you have helped, and to all the ones to come, that I know you will give your all to. You are a blessing. Again, to all, thank you so very, very, much...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:welcome1::ThankYou: Jayne - We all want to thank YOU!! For taking in this angel and giving her a furever home. We love our rescue parents here so much like Cindy, who take in these sweeties, save their lives and know just what to do to make them wonderful pets for their permanent families. And it's people like you who make all of us smile to know that one more of our sweet Malts is safe and loved.:wub::wub: We're so happy that you've joined the forum. You should also introduce yourself in that section so that those who haven't read your post will "meet" you. There is a lot of really awesome advice that I've gotten from this forum about my Tyler and I know you'll love it here. Fingers and paws crossed for great outcome from the surgery. We can't wait until Allie can see you and her new life.:grouphug:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome Jayne to spoiled maltese, I am so happy you finally posted. Jayne you and Robert are a blessing to me for giving my sweet Allie(now called Kallie) a wonderful, loving forever home.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, such great news! Congratulations Jayne and your husband. Please give Allie/Kallie our love. 

Way to go, Cindy.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome! Give Kallie a big kiss from us!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

WElcome to SM!
We too know how hard it can to bring home a rescue w/ health issues,to take that on. We took in 2 rehomers and racked up almost $800 in the first couple weeks...ouch. Sure we could have gotten healthy puppies for that but these were so special...no way we could say no. Rescues and rehomer are specal...We don't regret it. that's why myself and so many have donated to help Malts on SM. We recieve our own blessings in our hearts to help when we can.
Give Kallie a big hug and kiss for us. That's 5 kisses from the fluffs and 2 more from hubby and me.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome, Jayne. I can't wait to see pictures of Kallie!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

*Thank you, Jayne!*

Welcome and THANK YOU for adopting Kallie! :you rock: I'm not able to bring more dogs into the house, but try to help with $ when I can. I'm so happy that this little sweetie was able to get her surgery and a great new home. Dreams do come true for these precious souls!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

All of you probably remember Allie and how you help give her the gift of sight... Well she did just beautifully until about two months agao when she got an ulcer on her right eye... She has been in a collar and been in treatment now for almost 10 weeks and her eye is just not doing well at all.. I'm very worried that she might lose the sight in that eye, or worse... Has anyone had a dog with an ulcerated eye? And if so were you able to treat it with success..I've been told at one of my vets that we might have to remove her eye and I will do anything in my power to prevent that..Any help would be appreciated... Thanks...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jayne - I'm so sorry to hear about the ulcer in her eye. I have no experience at all but hope others will chime in when they read this. I will however send thoughts and prayers your way for sweet Allie. Hoping something can be done. I can't get over that it's been just over a year since you adopted her.:wub:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I know..Time does fly doesn't it...I am just heart sick over this..She looked so beautiful with her new eyes and she was so happy...Well, actually she's even happy now..Her little tail just never stops wagging even though I know she's so tired of that collar and her eye hurts her so.. She is just a precious, sweet natured little girl..Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. That is a big help in itself I believe..Oh, and by the way, I changed her name to Kallie..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww I hope she'll heal soon. I'm so glad to hear she's done well other wise.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of her problem. This definitely sounds like a question for an ophthalmologist rather than a "general practitioner" vet, so I hope you have a good one on board. 

I have read or heard that sometimes with a stubborn eye problem, they temporarily suture the lids closed to protect the surface of the eye. 

Wishing good success--eye issues are special to me since I've had so many of my own yet still have my sight! 

:grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh I'm sorry about Kallie's eye, I hope and pray that it improves.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope the vet is able to help Kallie, and she is pain free and healthy again soon.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for all your advice and good wishes... Yes I have a good eye specialist for Kallie...Instead of suturing her eye closed they actually put in a protective lens..Something like a contact lens... She is getting very good care, but this is a very resistant ulcer it seems.. And talk about expensive!!!! Whew!!!! I don'r begrudge her that though..I just want my little gitrl well.. I take her back tomorrow and I'm hoping for some improvement, although the way the eye looks it's still pretty dreadful..I'll keep you posted....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jayne -- I know that Marj (Lady's Mom) has treated a ulcer on Lady's eye several times in the last 4-5 years - each time successfully. I would pm her. I will also pm you.


----------

